# overclocking beginner



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

can you plz tell me the name of a software by which i can overclock mo pentium 4 ht 631 3GHz to 3.6 or 4 GHZ. i want to do it cuz i want to learn.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Overclocking a CPU is typically done via BIOS settings. The type of overclock you're talking about is very extreme. If your motherboard supports it (please list the brand/model of your hardware) you could probably get a little more out of it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing should only be done through the Bios.
Note that OC'ing demands a good quality PSU with sufficient power and an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan to avoid problems and damage. It also voids warranties.
Look over this link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## gameloser (Feb 22, 2012)

my motherboard is msi-7267 ver 4.0. it is an ms-945gcm5 motherboard.
my memory tyr is ddr2. dram frequency is 332.1MHZ
fsb:dram is 3:5
my chipset is intel 82945g with 256mb of memory
i dont have a graphics card though.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Why do you want to do this???

That size of an overclock is dangerous with your setup!

just sayin


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Those old P4's ran real hot to begin with so overclocking them will really push the thermal envelope.


----------

